# 5 month old fear period helpp



## Panchthedonch (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi! I have a beautiful smart affectionate 5mo boy. I got him at 7 weeks. We recently moved although still in the same complex just a different a bigger unit. Anyway that was two weeks ago but just last week he started barking at people even at his favorite offleach dog bark.he cowers more and he went from loving his crate to seeming scared of it. He barks at other dogs too and overall seems to be on alert. His daycare which he goes twice a week said he seemed a lot different as well. He even did a small growl at me and I have no idea why. He’s less cuddly also. Any advice??? I do not want an aggressive barking dog!!! And he was so perfect right before this.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

My bet is something happened at day care.

I love the idea of socialization and companionship at these places while you're at work, but what often happens is that it becomes a free for all, and the law of the jungle takes over. And, a sweet, gentle, sensitive 5 month old Vizsla is red meat there.

Consider having him be in his crate at home with maybe someone coming over to walk him at lunch and see if these behaviors don't extinguish. In the while, when he exhibits them, do some training and mild correction, along with encouragement and reinforcement.


----------



## Panchthedonch (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks! Yes I think that and the move contributed to it .. I only take him to daycare bc I work from home and he is addicted to me. He never leaves my side and whines when he can’t see me. Even off leash at parks or trails he literally never leaves me .. so I just want him to build his independence and confidence but now he literally is barking hard at strangers at the park. And people have even called him mean!! should I comfort him or tell him no!? I don’t want to “avoid” these people bc they are doing nothing and i can’t go through life avoiding someone bc my dog... I’ve heard mixed things.. he barked at a guy for about five minutes today and even walked away and did kind of short small growls.


----------

